# Silicone/teflon sheet for heat press



## roguechloe (Jan 31, 2013)

hi all,

i have both a silicone and a teflon sheet for my heat press. 
they worked fine when i first bought them. but now have started burning. and have left burn marks all over the transfers, which have been white! dont understand. the sheets were clean as was the heat press and i have been pressing at the correct time and temp and pressure aswell. its really starting to effect my work and am pretty much have had to do two of every order as the first has been messed up so bad. i use yolo paper and is brilliant. every pack i receive comes with a new piece of paper (like tracing paper) ive tried using this sometimes as theyve been brand new and the heat press has done the same again. any ideas??


----------



## Werner (Mar 26, 2014)

HI 
Please let me know,what else can - use, in the place of silicone/Teflon sheets , to prevent that images came on the Element of the. Heat press I"m using. Thankyou Werner Kemp


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Chloe. How about showing us a couple of pictures of what is happening?


----------



## Sublime_Vizion (Jul 30, 2010)

Use a heat gun to guarantee you're at the right temp. Even though your presses digital reader tells you the correct temp it may be wrong. There'd be no other reason for scorch marks besides the heat except for the material you're pressing on. If the material itself doesn't handle heat well the marks maybe coming from the garment. The Teflon sheet shouldn't be burning unless you are at a very very high temp. The silicon/parchment paper should only be used for a few presses after that i would throw it away and use a fresh sheet.


----------

